# Wooden Mannequin app for android? (Or something comparable)



## Jojospace13 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello Android community  I am a artist & it just so happened that I was in need of a wooden Mannequin for reference for a specific pose, so I tried searching for an app for one, but I had no luck finding one :-( I'm just wondering if anybody knows of any apps that do this function or something similar. This artist would greatly appreciate it :-D


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't know of any, but if you find someone that knows what they're doing, they can probably make it with a 3d model in something like Unity. Probably not a huge demand for something like that on Android though outside of special cases like yourself.


----------



## Jojospace13 (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting thanks for the info.


----------

